# bait @ ft. pickens



## TNfisher (Oct 16, 2012)

Going to be in the area tomorrow with a friend, and want to fish Ft. Pickens. Are you allow to take bait (cast net for menhaden, mullet, etc.) at Ft. Pickens? some of the posts I read weren't very convincing that I won't get hassled. 

I would be fishing ft. pickens by foot.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

Nothing against it there, cast away! Let me know if you what kinda bait you see running


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Cast nets are allowed at Ft Pickens, bait and mullet as long as they do not exceed 14ft long.


----------



## rlteague87 (Jul 5, 2012)

There was a lot of bait near the jetties on Saturday, and we were getting some good size pin fish and croakers on some cut squid. There were some big schools of mullet that were running just out of netting range for me too.


----------



## Kjvjosh (Jun 19, 2012)

They're aloud. Was out near the jetties Saturday with mine. Like rlteague87 said, there was school after school of mullet running, but out of my cast range . (short guy) good luck to ya. Was planning on heading out there myself.


----------



## TNfisher (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. Got out there, but didn't catch diddly. :thumbdown:



LUNDY said:


> Nothing against it there, cast away! Let me know if you what kinda bait you see running


Just a bunch of small Alewives and masses of silversides... Oh and a ton of mullet just beyond casting range like everyone else. :whistling:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah TNfisher it was a slow day all I got was a couple of spanish and about 30 mullet. Plenty of LY's though.


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Were they big LY's or the smaller ones preferred by Spanish? I have really all but stopped going to Pickens due to the distance/bait issues. I have tried it early and stayed all day with winds from all points on the compass and tides. Very few bites there compared to other piers.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Both.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

allen529 said:


> Were they big LY's or the smaller ones preferred by Spanish? I have really all but stopped going to Pickens due to the distance/bait issues. I have tried it early and stayed all day with winds from all points on the compass and tides. Very few bites there compared to other piers.


A shame, ain't it? That place used to be THE spot. Something always seemed to be happening on the old pier. It has its times, but the new pier just doesn't seem to have the same mojo.


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ever since they started building the new ferry dock its been hard to find decent bait out there. I walked down to the new dock but not quite on it and the bait fish were there. I bet everything has moved up to the newer dock because of no pressure and it being on the natural point of the bay.

Who knows tho? The pier is still good for mullet netting and most other things too.

Allen


----------



## Kjvjosh (Jun 19, 2012)

allen529 said:


> Ever since they started building the new ferry dock its been hard to find decent bait out there. I walked down to the new dock but not quite on it and the bait fish were there. I bet everything has moved up to the newer dock because of no pressure and it being on the natural point of the bay.
> 
> Who knows tho? The pier is still good for mullet netting and most other things too.
> 
> Allen


Personally I think they need to make the Pier longer( should extend out more) I was a little surprised when I first went out there, at how short it was.


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

^^^^^^ +1


----------

